# Studying in Japan - Waseda



## aliceT

Hello everyone, 

I am planning to spend a year in Tokyo as an exchange student at Waseda and I would be very happy to hear any advice/thought regarding this university, the difficulty level, life as a student in Tokyo...

Thank you all in advance,

alice


----------



## KabukiChick

I dont know about the University, but if you are up for fun places to go in Tokyo, I can help you there! What year are you in college?


----------



## aliceT

Hello KabukiChick, 

Sorry for the late reply and thank you for your post.
I will be joining Waseda as a gap year between my 4th and my 5th (and last) year of university in France (I believe it is roughly equivalent to a second year grad student in the US).


----------



## rokes

*I'm an alumni !*

Hey Alice

I am an alumni of Waseda Univ. I graduated way back in the '90s - and am therefore much older than you- but I've enjoyed every moment of my four years of undergrad years and my two years in graduate school. In fact, that's where I met my husband!
You should know that Waseda is one of the best schools in Japan. In fact, it wouldn't be an exaggeration to say that it is the best private University in Japan, along with Keio University, so congradulations for being accepted as an exchange student! You should be very proud of yourself:clap2:

Unfortunately, I am currently living in Yokkaichi, Mie - much closer to Kyoto and Osaka than central Tokyo, so I wouldn't be able to help you very much in terms of places to go and things to do around the Tokyo metropolitan area, but I can assure you, there are plenty to see and plenty to do. 
I've only been to Paris once for a week or so, and that was way back in the 90's when my parents lived in London, but Tokyo is much like Paris or London in the sense that public transportation is excellent - you can go Anywhere by train, subway and bus - and that you can find almost everything you need, whether it is food, clothing, books, clubs, etc.

So, enjoy your stay, but stay out of trouble - young foreign students are just as easy targets of crime in Tokyo as would be in any other big city. I hope your 2 years in Japan will be worthwhile. 

Keep in touch!

Rokes


----------

